# My SPITFIRE on Floats so far



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

here she is so far i just have her sitting on the floats ballanced. it could fall over at any moment. lol.
but she is soooo sweet!!!!!:wink:


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

it called for a 40 sized engine, but i crammed a saito fa 65 hemi head under the hood for the extra power to get off the water. 4-strokin :walkingsm 





:idea:


----------



## Primer (Jan 12, 2008)

Hey Randall next time you are going to be flying a plane let us(father and I) know where.... we would like to see you fly. We won't wanna touch anything(lol). Send me a pm please. BTW My dad crashed his a while back.


----------

